# Anchor Hill



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

75 gallons 48" x 18" x 20"
Substrate - ADA Aquasoil Amazonia
Lighting - 2 x 150w HQI MH 10,000k 6hrs per day

Pardon the poor photo quality, I'm still getting used to my camera with the MH bulbs


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Very nice. Somehow I was expecting to see a moss covered anchor in the tank.


----------



## CmLaracy (Apr 28, 2007)

nice hardscape!!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice job, Davis! I love how you hardscaped in front of the ground cover! Makes the viewer want to look deeper into the tank! What fish do you have in there; are they Belgium Flag tetras? Any significance behind the title?


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice...
... reminds me of a tank I saw somewhere...


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Sweet looking tank!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Mellonman - lol, thanks!!! I hope its unique enough I wasn't trying to emulate another tank. 

Don - Thanks man, I appreciate your compliments, the fish are Pristella maxillaris aka Pristella Tetras, I also have 3 False Julii Cory Cats and 7 ottos currently. I came up with the name while I was dreaming up this scape. It just kinda sounded right at the time, not sure if I still like it as much as I did but we'll see. 

The name comes from the ability of plants and roots to anchor geological features in place and time. In addition to preserving and protecting the hill they alter the character of it and make it their own. This is what I'm hoping to accomplish with this scape is to let the plants change the character of the hill and make it something natural and unique. 

CmLaracy - Thanks I'm glad you enjoyed it 

Angie - No literal anchors here or fake ones for that matter


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 17, 2007)

Superb tank. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

It look nice now,but will be more better if you remove 2 upper rock on the left side.


----------



## Dave Spencer (Mar 4, 2007)

Beatifully executed scape Davis. I love the dark rocks in particular. What type are they?

Have you been subconsciously influenced by a recent competition winner? 

Dave.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Holy cow Davis that's awesome. I love how dark and brooding it is. You've got some awesome talent!!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

That's a really nice tank!


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

Dave Spencer said:


> Have you been subconsciously influenced by a recent competition winner?


I thought the same thing. I think we will see many tanks of this style in the future.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Davis,

Nicely done. I look the whole tone and look of it. 

What's the plant midrear. Is it Rotala green or Baby tears?


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

EdTheEdge - Thanks!! i'm glad I was finaly able to share with all the camera troubles I've had recently

zQ. - I know what your sayin about that rock or really both rocks that stick up, I dont like them as much in these pics as I do when the stems are taller behind them, I trimmed just a few days before these pics were taken so the effect of the stems in the rear are kinda lost here. But I do occasionally have thoughts of moving or removing one or even both of the two rocks that stick up.

Dave Spencer - Thanks, I'm really happy to hear you appreciate my new scape!! The rocks were purchased locally mainly for their color and texture, I beleive they are a form of Mica although I know there are other minerals in these rocks that I can thank for the color, mica is responsible for the texture.  

Jessie - Thanks!! that means a lot comming from you, I'm happy you can see some of the other things I've been working on with this scape, beyond the basic building blocks of hardscape and plants but getting deeper into the emotion or feelings the tank evokes. This tank has been a great addititon to my living room, its more like a painting to me than a fish tank to me and I think more people notice this now that have been guests to my apartment which is a cool feeling. It adds drama to the room or something. lol.

Leonard - Thanks!!! I definately appreciate the feed back!! 

houseofcards - Thanks House! I'm glad to hear your thoughts on my scape!!  The stem plant in the mid rear is Rotala sp. Green, I definately see where your getting the possibility of HM though, its growing so dense and compact, plus I had recently trimmed it right before the pics so its looking extra dense and compact. These new lights and Aquasoil are AMAZING!  


apistaeasy and Dave Spencer - about the similarities between my tank and the contest winner, no doubt it has some influence from that tank, I saw the pics of that tank for the first time just a few months prior to building this scape, I loved the sense of emotion that the wood brought to that tank, there were however some things that I felt could have been different but hey I'm not the proud winner of those contests either. there are other scapes out there though that I feel inspired me more than that particular tank. They too have a similar style of hardscape, I think this is one style of scape we haven't seen much of and your right there will probably be more to come. I do feel another scape comming though, maybe once I feel this one is done and I get the itch to try something new. I do have another bag of Aquasoil at my disposal  As this scape fills in I think you will really start to see the differences between my tank and the others out there of this style.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I ran out of CO2 yesterday and didn't notice untill last night!! the welding shop is closed for the weekend!!! completely out of CO2 untill monday


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

Can you give us all specs on the tank??? AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!

thanks!

kakkoii


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

75 gallons 48" x 18" x 20"
Substrate - ADA Aquasoil Amazonia and sand
Lighting - 2 x 150w HQI MH 10,000k 6hrs per day
Ferts: 1.3tsp KNO3 + 0.5tsp KH2PO4 + 0.25tsp K2SO4 3X per week; 0.3tsp CSM+B for traces and Iron 3X per week, alternating days
GH: 8-9
KH: 0-1
Flora: Rotala Rotundifolia sp. Green, Hemianthus Calithricoides, Blyxa Japonica, Echinodorus tenellus, Microsorum pteropus 'Needle Leaf', Taxiphyllum sp. Peacock
Faunaristella Tetras, Cardinal Tetras, False Julii Corys, Otocinclus


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

quick photo update, i've re-arranged the hardscape some, I'm pretty happy with that part now, I'm of course changing my plants, mainly the rotala is comming out as well as the HC, i'm going to try to go back to my original plan of a glosso ground cover. Glosso is the one plant i've always stuggled with, i'm giving it another shot today. I have planted a few stems, we'll see where it goes from there. anyway here is a pic of where the tanks stands now. 









and one of tonights eclipse, crappy pic figured i'd share though.


----------



## morta_skuld (Sep 20, 2006)

nice hardscape!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I like the changes you made to the hardscape. The height breaks up the strong horizontal line of the surface of the water.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

what kind of cover do you have on your rena intake?


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I use a surface skimmer attachment on my rena, its the black thing in the back on the right side, you can kinda see it. 

the mega missmatched power head in the front is temporary for added circulation, I'd like to find a small but powerfull powerhead to replace it with because its really been helping me out, I just can't stand how huge it is.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

your tank is looking great!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I just noticed one of my lights is higher than the other right now. I wonder how long its been like that. lol


----------



## slowhand35 (Apr 13, 2007)

Awesome river setup


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

This scape reminds me a little bit of the winning scape in ADA 2008.
Anyhow it's really nice!!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

photo taken 3-26-08

just filling in, the glosso is going nuts still but my background plants are still going slower than I'd like. I'll probably be thinning the glosso soon so it doesnt choke itsself out before the rest of the tank matures. I still need to find a better way to clean up my spilled aquasoil thats mixed in my sand giving IMO a distracting salt and pepper look. enjoy


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

why is it my aquarium photos always come out looking dirty??? I must be doing something wrong, has anyone else ever had this problem. Its almost like the contrast is never right or something. maybe its just the aquasoil on the sand, whatever it is I always find myself feeling that my pics are never a true representation, just frustrating i guess. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## rountreesj (Aug 14, 2007)

I have the same problem, tanks always look better if you use a good camera. the better the camera, the better the scape looks. I should post my tank on here once it grows in...it is pretty much the same idea as yours, but it has two sets of driftwood at either end. ...but yeah, the reason you are having some trouble with the picturees is because of the camera you are using.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I figured that was the problem, I should try to borrow my uncles Canon digital SLR, not sure of the model but I know its way better than my point and shoot fuji POS V10.


----------



## jennfier (Jun 6, 2008)

Beautiful scaping ! I've heard of people naming their fish but not tanks yet but I'm a noob. Anyhow, love your tank.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Jennfier, I'm glad to know you enjoyed my work.

I really need to post an update to this thread, and it’s really changed since the last time I posted pics. Actually I let the tank go without trimming for a few weeks and it’s taken on a new form which has given me a new perspective on the scape. I've since found new inspiration from it and I'm going a slightly different direction with it now. I'm really excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## Garuf (Mar 23, 2008)

This is when I loved your tank the most to me it seems a shame you didn't stay with HC the Glosso I've always found noxious and difficult to work with, the finer texture of the hc complimented the rocks and the wood much better too I think.

Still, a fantastic scape, well done!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I do think you have lost a little hill definition since your glosso. I love seeing all your rocks. I think you've done an amazing job keeping your hill intact! Even with the few eroded pieces of soil it still looks great. Kinda a more natural feel - that's what happens in real nature you know...  I like your tank!!!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Tex Gal, I should probably post a recent picture, it's in dire need of a trim and a little more attention. I can't say I'm upset with where it stands right now. I think I've definitely learned a thing or two from this scape.










I'm in the midst of some experimentation at the moment, enjoy: D


----------



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

redstrat said:


> Thanks Tex Gal, I should probably post a recent picture, it's in dire need of a trim and a little more attention. I can't say I'm upset with where it stands right now. I think I've definitely learned a thing or two from this scape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some trimming would be looking good and neat.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I think it needs a trim mainly to give better depth perception in pictures, in person I really like the sense of depth a see bettwen the fern and the val nana in the back and the glosso valley valley on the left which is partially obscured from view. Remember this tank was designed to once again be viewed from two sides. in person its more like two mountain ridges with a short valley between them. I really like the natural effect i'm getting from letting this tank do its thing and grow the ferns and moss have never been so nice and i've never grown stem bushes so dense. 

Really sucks that its not comming through in my pic. Hopefully a carefull trim will clean it up enough to show more of its character.


----------

